# Help for "Failed to initialize video: Unspecified error"



## dodgepong (Jan 25, 2016)

Some people get the error "Failed to initialize video: Unspecified error" when trying to run OBS Multiplatform on Linux. Usually, the reason for this is due to an insufficient OpenGL support on your GPU. OBS MP requires OpenGL 3.2 or better.

To check what version of OpenGL your GPU supports, type: glxinfo | grep OpenGL

Then look for the line that says "OpenGL version string". That should tell you what OpenGL version you have.

Sometimes it's a matter of your GPU simply being too old to support OpenGL 3.2. However, sometimes you can try updating drivers, updating to the latest Mesa version, or installing proprietary drivers. If updating drivers does not work, then the GPU you are using will not work with OBS and you will not be able to use OBS on that computer.

For more information, please read through this thread.


----------

